# Test PowerMac G5 à la fnac digital le 28 juin



## TIBOX (30 Juin 2003)

J'ai assisté à une démo sur le nouveau power mac G5 2x2 Ghz, sur FCP 4. C'est tout bonnement impressionnant, Il a par exemple exécuté un rendu sur un film d'une durée d'une 1h 18mn en 2 minutes. Les filtres appliqués sur tout le fichier étaient les suivants :
Texte 3D animés, transitions 3D (une vingtaine) et colorimétrie sur 70 % du fichier.
Si certains peuvent confirmer, car j'avais du mal à y croire, ça m'intéresse car si ça se confirme, c'est canon.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2003)

On en parle *ici* je crois.


----------

